# Tuna diet



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm vegetarian but eating tuna atm. So its a diet based on tuna... I've got lots of 600g tins, but they work out about 300g dry weight, so thats the tins I'm referring to (1/2 tin = 150g dry weight tuna)

Meal 1 -

Beans on tast (1 tin beans, 2 pieces of bread)

Meal 2 -

1/2 tin tuna, 1 apple

Meal 3 -

1/2 tin tuna

Meal 4 -

4 eggs (scrambled), 3 bits of toast

Meal 5 -

1/2 tin tuna, 1 apple

Meal 6 -

PWO shake, cottage cheese, natural bio yoghurt, bananas, whey, honey, milk

Thats with lots of water and fruit juice throughout the day


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Add protein to the first meal. Add more fats to meals 1, 2, 3 and 5. Some fish oils, or some olive oil on the tuna would be fine. Be careful of the fruit juice - this is just simple carbs that can be easily forgotten when working out your macros.

IMO your PWO shake is wrong. Take whey and dextrose (or honey) in water right after your workout. Nothing else. The milk, yogurt and banana just slows down the absorbtion. Have these at a different time if you want to keep them in your diet. Ideally, around 1-2 hours after your PWO shake, take in some more protein before bed (your cottage cheese would be ideal for this).

Good luck with all the tuna. It will take some serious will-power to stick to that kind of diet. You might want to learn to make tuna burgers to keep things interesting. Or tuna salad with some extra-light mayo. Keep things interesting or you'll get sick of the tuna, trust me


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

ok. sounds good.

I just hate whey and water. Would rather eat 20 tins of tuna a day than that :rage: hehe.

Where can I get dextrose from and does it make a big difference to taste?

Also is there a certain type of olive oil or is any type ok?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

McRoNiX said:


> ok. sounds good.
> 
> I just hate whey and water. Would rather eat 20 tins of tuna a day than that :rage: hehe.
> 
> ...


Dextrose can be had from http://www.myprotein.co.uk for cheap. That could be used instead of honey in your PWO shake, although honey would work okay too if you'd prefer. The main thing is that you need some fast acting carbs with your whey PWO.

The dextrose will make the whey in water taste much more sweet. You could also add some cocoa for flavouring. Or try Elite Dymatize Butter Cream Toffee whey.... that tastes great in water IMO.

For olive oil, any would be ok. I like extra virgin olive oil myself, I just get the tesco brand.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Give up on the vegetarianism, eat MEAT!!! If animals werent supposed to be eaten they wouldnt taste so good, and theyd run faster.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

try swapping some of the tinned tuna for tinned mackeral (omega 3s).


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

How much omega 3 is in tuna?


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

And if I want honey and whey in water how much should I take?

It suggests 30g servings of whey. should I mix that in a pint of water/2 pints? etc and with how much honey? thanks


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Tuna loses most of the omega3 when it's canned, you're better with fresh.

Mackeral/Sardines retain a lot of their natural oil in the cans, so they're a better source whilst still high in protein.

PWO shake, I have 3xscoops whey (about 60g protein) and 3 heaped teaspoons of honey, mixed in just under a pint of water (fills a pint glass when mixed).


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

big said:


> Dextrose can be had from http://www.myprotein.co.uk for cheap. That could be used instead of honey in your PWO shake, although honey would work okay too if you'd prefer. The main thing is that you need some fast acting carbs with your whey PWO.
> 
> The dextrose will make the whey in water taste much more sweet.


1st day of new diet. Everything going well. Just got back from gym (havnt been for about a month) and I'm feeling it. however lifts werent too bad.:lift:

Got home and did what you sed for PWO drink. Whey, water and honey.

Now that was the dirtiest pint I've ever downed :beer1:


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

powerU said:


> PWO shake, I have 3xscoops whey (about 60g protein) and 3 heaped teaspoons of honey, mixed in just under a pint of water (fills a pint glass when mixed).


Perfect mate. Cheers.

Thanks to everyone whos been helping me lately. Got one more meal to go and the 1st day will be complete.

I'll let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Want2GetBig (May 22, 2005)

Fair does mate,it doesnt really look like your getting much down ya.I looked at that and i can see abt 120g of protein at the most,IMO ya need more protein,how much you weigh?


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

Want2GetBig said:


> Fair does mate,it doesnt really look like your getting much down ya.I looked at that and i can see abt 120g of protein at the most,IMO ya need more protein,how much you weigh?


Sorry I missed out one meal of another half tin of tuna and have changed this diet slightly to the suggestions made by big and others.

I'm getting 600g of tuna a day, which is 155g of protein on its own.

The whey drink is around another 30 and the eggs and milk are over 30 combined also.

thats 215g without everything else such as cottage cheese, beans, etc.

I weigh around 168lbs Meaning I need around 252 lbs of protein a day for 1 1/2 lbs of protein per lb of me.

Duno how you worked out 120 dude (I'm doing maths at uni next year, have some respect  )


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

i'm sick from tuna, one day found inside some stink smell... from now just cant look there, what other products could be good raplace for tuna?


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

chicken, turnkey,

any meat or fish man. Just eat animals and fish and its all good


----------



## Benny Bi's (Oct 8, 2005)

Guys you all go on about fish oils. What is the importance of these ? and is olive oil a good enough replacement ???????


----------



## The_Gre8t_1ne. (Dec 7, 2005)

Olive oil is also very good for you in moderation but is nothing the same as fish oils

Fish oils contain omega 3 and essential fatty acids.

always buy fish oils over cod liver oil.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

McRoNiX, why limit yourself to tuna? Have some quorn instead for some of the meals, and eggs for others. Also, as mentioned, try other fish. If you eat fish you eat fish. The more different sources of protein you get throughout the day the better.


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

McRoNiX said:


> Just got back from gym (havnt been for about a month) and I'm feeling it. however lifts werent too bad.:lift:
> 
> Got home and did what you sed for PWO drink. Whey, water and honey.


I'm no expert bud but I think you should be taking your PWO shake to the gym with you and having it immediatley after training when your body needs it most...


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

McRoNiX said:


> Sorry I missed out one meal of another half tin of tuna and have changed this diet slightly to the suggestions made by big and others.
> 
> I'm getting 600g of tuna a day, which is 155g of protein on its own.
> 
> ...


600g of tuna can't have 155g of protein, can it???

Also, have would i adapt the diet to someone of my size (6 foot & 196 pounds)??? PS, i am trying to gain weight, take that into account


----------

